

IOS6 adoption up 29% since the release of Google Maps - raldi
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/12/18/google-maps-ios-6/

======
samstave
Myself and several friends I know all specifically waited for google maps to
be released. Once it was we all updated on the same day. The interesting fact
is that we all did this independently - it was not a coordinated effort.

Just thought it was interesting that we all quietly took the same approach.

